# هل لعدد دقات اجراس الكنيسه  معنى؟؟



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2012)

كنت عايزا اسئل هل لدقات جرس الكنيسه و كثره عددها و اوقات قلتها  معنى..؟؟
اشكركم....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يناير 2012)

*ليس للعدد أى أهمية 

ولكن الشخص الذى يدق الجرس هو الذى يطيل أحياناً نتيجة أن الحدث مهم ، لكى ينتبه أكبر عدد من الناس

ولكن هذا ليس له نظام

ولكن توجد دقة تعبر عن مناسبة مفرحة ، وتوجد دقة تعبر عن مناسبة محزنة ، مثل الوفيات مثلاً
*


----------



## zezza (5 يناير 2012)

*الجرس بيدق وقت وصول شخصية كنسية مهمة 
او وقت الاحتفال بالعيد ...زى مثلا مسرحية القيامة اللى بتبقى فى قداس العيد الكبير 
او الجرس الحزاينى وقت ما يتنيح شخص ..وده غالبا بيبقى للرهبان فى الدير او للشخصيات الكنسية 
و كمان الجرس بيدق كل يوم فى القداس و قت اختيار الذبيحة 

متهيألى كدة تمام ..بس العدد مش مهم عادى يعنى كتير او قليل مش بتفرق *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يناير 2012)

تمنى ان تكون الاسئلة مفيدة للجميع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ليس للعدد أى أهمية *
> 
> *ولكن الشخص الذى يدق الجرس هو الذى يطيل أحياناً نتيجة أن الحدث مهم ، لكى ينتبه أكبر عدد من الناس*
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك مكرم على الاهتمام و الرد-- الرب يباركك كل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *الجرس بيدق وقت وصول شخصية كنسية مهمة *
> *او وقت الاحتفال بالعيد ...زى مثلا مسرحية القيامة اللى بتبقى فى قداس العيد الكبير *
> *او الجرس الحزاينى وقت ما يتنيح شخص ..وده غالبا بيبقى للرهبان فى الدير او للشخصيات الكنسية *
> *و كمان الجرس بيدق كل يوم فى القداس و قت اختيار الذبيحة *
> ...


 اشكرك زيزا على الاهتمام و الافاده الرب يباركك و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تمنى ان تكون الاسئلة مفيدة للجميع


*هو عمتا الاجابه كانت مفيده بالنسبه لى  فقد سوئلت ولم اتمكن من الرد--- دلوقتى عندى الرد *
*اشكرك على المرور  الجمييل الرب يباركك و كل سنع و حضرتك طيب *


----------

